# Pics of Bucks from state/public land.



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Heres a buck my dad took on state land in Marion Springs in October.



http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=3258&pictureid=20586


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

And another buck my brother took in Marion Springs about 100 yards from where my dad took his 8pt.


----------



## hoebekec (Jul 8, 2009)

Both of these came off public land in Leelanau county. The one on the bottom(my Dad's) was shot Nov 15 1988, the one up top(mine) was killed Nov 15 2008.


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have to say I am impressed. I actually took some time this past Saturday AM and went looking for deer on public land. I saw a few bucks and one was probably around 100+ inches. 

Do most of you find yourselves way back in on public land. I am thinking about giving public land a shot this year...

TwodogsNate, do you mind sharing what county that buck was shot in?


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

RedM2 said:


> I have to say I am impressed. I actually took some time this past Saturday AM and went looking for deer on public land. I saw a few bucks and one was probably around 100+ inches.
> 
> Do most of you find yourselves way back in on public land. I am thinking about giving public land a shot this year...
> 
> TwodogsNate, do you mind sharing what county that buck was shot in?


We have tried way back in the boonies and right next to the parking lot. Way back in gets you away from most people but those willing to put in that effort to walk to the tough spots are usually fairly proficient and skilled hunters.  The probelm we have run in to with this is that we all know which areas are productive and when to concentrate on them so sometimes it feels more crowded than the parking lot spots!:lol: 

That being said, I can't tell you how many time I have got skunked walking back to the truck and end up seing a ton of deer between me a the parking lot.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

2 dogs please share the story on that buck, like what type of area you got him in. Give us some details! 

Thats a brute!


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> 2 dogs please share the story on that buck, like what type of area you got him in. Give us some details!
> 
> Thats a brute!


 
My buddy shot it on state land in 2008.He shot it a little far back so we waited till the morning to track it. We found it 150yards from where he shot It. I cant say where he shot It he told me not to


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

not where but what type of area if you can? Was it a swamp or hardwoods or thicket? I would never ask where exactly.

Was there good sign in the area?

Did you know he was there?

What day was it on? opener or later?

Just a few details so others of us can learn a little.

I missed a 12 point 4-5 years ago that size with the bow, well not missed I was shaking so bad the arrow kept falling off the rest. lol


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Kalamazooxj said:


> Why would you have shot that buck with that much experience? Just asking.


 
Why not if hes got a tag?? Not everybody is a trophy hunter!!

Scott


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Why not if hes got a tag?? Not everybody is a trophy hunter!!
> 
> Scott


Why? Why not? I don't know him, and that's why I asked! I didn't know if the reasoning behind it was due to genetics, or whatever else. I was curious since I try to LEARN all I can. Some people do think above and beyond the "I have a tag so I'm going to kill it" mentality, you know.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Kalamazooxj said:


> Why would you have shot that buck with that much experience? Just asking.


 Did you every consider that for some (most) hunters its about hunting and putting meat in the freezer...........Maybe we dont need a collection of big antlers to stoke our ego, show off to our buddys, or make up for some other thing we are lacking.

Still waiting for someone to show one biological benefit to older age structure. I have a pile of big antlers in the garage......And I would have shot that buck.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Did you every consider that for some (most) hunters its about hunting and putting meat in the freezer...........Maybe we dont need a collection of big antlers to stoke our ego, show off to our buddys, or make up for some other thing we are lacking.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to show one biological benefit to older age structure. I have a pile of big antlers in the garage......And I would have shot that buck.



See my above post


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

"Some people do think above and beyond the "I have a tag so I'm going to kill it" mentality, you know."

It appears that you think your desire for big antlers makes you somehow superior to the mere mortal meat hunters.......nice.


----------



## reelluckyboy (Mar 11, 2010)

I shoot tons of yr old bucks every year on state land, they taste the same as older bigger bucks!


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's not ruin a good thread with the nonsense...


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

RedM2 said:


> Let's not ruin a good thread with the nonsense...


AMEN to that!!! Lets just see some more pictures of state land bucks and some of the basics the OP asked about! 
Now who's next with the next picture of a stateland buck!!!


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> "Some people do think above and beyond the "I have a tag so I'm going to kill it" mentality, you know."
> 
> It appears that you think your desire for big antlers makes you somehow superior to the mere mortal meat hunters.......nice.




You're still blinded by your self absorbed attitude and desire to point fingers at QDM supporters at every chance you can get. "Above and beyond" can mean anything IE- The way the antler was shaped meant some kind of deficiency, or maybe he saw something on the animal that I did not. Maybe he was hunting for meat. I don't care. I asked him why he would of shot it. I was curious since I know some members in this forum know a lot more about deer than I do.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

stateland bucks.........no additional info.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

swampbuck, were these bucks taken from the same piece of state land?


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> stateland bucks.........no additional info.


 DO you take pictures of the small ones, or do you only give the big ones a trophy treatment.:lol::lol::lol: Weird, I thought they are all the same.


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

The buck on the left is from state land right next to some great private land. 









These two are bedding on state land transitioning to the private land food.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Love seeing these nice state land bucks! It gives hope to get at least one, one day.

Keep them coming!

It would be great if you guys could give some info on your techniques for going after these guys. Maybe thats another thread.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Crusher said:


>


I've seen you post this pic on here before and I think I failed to mention, what a great looking pic this is.

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Chuck said:


> Love seeing these nice state land bucks! It gives hope to get at least one, one day.
> 
> Keep them coming!
> 
> It would be great if you guys could give some info on your techniques for going after these guys. Maybe thats another thread.


 
That would be a good thread "Show your state land buck and explain your strategy behind finding your buck"

I think most would be "get off the beaten path and scout, scout, scout and scout some more" but there may be some other ideas there.

The buck I posted earler in this thread wasn't way off the beaten path. He was bedding in a few year old clear cut that was regrowing very thick. For some reason he got out of that bed well before dark and was headed to a thick bottom area full of cedars that I was hunting the edge of. I assume he was going to go down into that bottom and bed back down.

I only know that he was bedding in the clearcut because my dad was in a stand on the edge of that clearcut and saw him exit the clearcut. My stand was about 400yds from my dad's and after passing out of range of my dad's stand he went all the way to my stand and gave me a 10yd shot.


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a great thread, all very nice bucks gentlemen, if certain guys want to keep arguing PM each other, nothing in this thread is about QDM or should be a debate about anything for that matter, its just for pics of bucks taken on state land.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

This is one of my favorites, he was aged 3 1/2 by the DNR ( I was thinkng 2 1/2 but he did weigh 3 1/2 weight). He is a 8 point ( would have pry been a 10 point the next year, he had small points under an inch on the main beams).

I was hunting with bow on a scrape line on the edge of a swamp. This rub was on a point of swamp that juts out into the woods. I watched him work this tree over for 5-10 min before I could get a shot off. A few days before I was a little farther north hunting and helped a guy drag the buck out that pry started this rub. It was a real bruiser.

The next I shot on Thanksgiving day during gun. Hes the best one I have got so far and the pic dosent do him justice. This was before I tried to take nice shots of the deer I shot. I hate that yelllow rope! lol










He is a real symmetrical eight point with tall tines.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

RedM2 said:


> swampbuck, were these bucks taken from the same piece of state land?


Well This county is 60% state so yea you could say that........They all + some came from a section size area.



CBMLIFEMEMBER said:


> DO you take pictures of the small ones, or do you only give the big ones a trophy treatment.:lol::lol::lol: Weird, I thought they are all the same.


 Only one is mine and the photo was taken for a group member, They are on my camera because I printed photos for other members of the group. I have a few more, but those are the ones you guys want to see Actually I dont take pictures or keep antlers other than a few big ones in the garage for a future project, maybe.........The only animal remains other than meat in my house is a 8 point that I use for a hat rack in the utility room. I normally get at least one 8 a year because of those restrictions and limited antlerless thats the only way to get enough venison. 100% come from stateland.....Its not easy. Last year was an 8 point, button buck, and 4 point in that order.


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

chuck, is that a hoyt ultratech in the pic with the deer next to the rub?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Only one is mine .


 
Which one?
By the way they are all nice but that last one in the boat is real nice looking.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mightymouse said:


> That would be a good thread "Show your state land buck and explain your strategy behind finding your buck"
> 
> I think most would be "get off the beaten path and scout, scout, scout and scout some more" but there may be some other ideas there.
> 
> ...


 
For those who have never seen Hunting Marsh Bucks by the Blood Brothers, it would be a good dvd to add to your collection. They are a group of guys who hunt mostly state land in Wisconsin and some in Michigan, but they go into great detail on how they do so well. One interisting thing is they are NOT big fans of the "rut". I will also mention that at one point in the dvd they show a piece of public land and where most of the hunters go to hunt it. Then they show you the small one acre thicket with trees no larger than 8" diameter and is right off the road. They explain what this one acre means to them and to the buck that lives in it. IMO a very good dvd for the public land hunter in search of a nice buck.

Sorry for high jacking but I thought it could help out the public land hunters. I myself have never shot a buck on state land, haven't hunted state land in a long time, but when I did, I did have a few encounters with some nice bucks.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

bucksnbows said:


> Which one?
> By the way they are all nice but that last one in the boat is real nice looking.


 The second one. The one in the boat was killed by a 16 year old standing on a limb 30' up a whitepine at 150 yds or so. He was looking for the way back to camp. Probably the most beutiful 8 point I have ever seen including books and videos. The photo or words can not do it justice. 150" and change, Perfect coloration, mohogany with ivory tips, And less than 1" deductions total, I had another photo showing a boat cushion dropping through the rack horizontal without touching anywhere. I would call it luck but he got a 130 ish 8 point at 14 yo out there also.........None of us have been able to connect on the big ones ........yet but gettin close.

The first, a 12 point had matching kickers.......The hunter died this year from problems including h1n1. part of His ashes were spread at his stand and in the location of the photo amoung other hunting spots...R.I.P. Carl


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

State Land buck from 08. Rose City area, taken with my 7mm rem mag. 2nd or 3rd biggest taken in camp in past 20 years. My first buck in 11 years of hunting. If it would have snuck 200 more yards past me it would not have been mine but one of my cousins bucks.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> The second one. The one in the boat was killed by a 16 year old standing on a limb 30' up a whitepine at 150 yds or so. He was looking for the way back to camp.


:lol: Glad I'm not the only one.. 

I've had to climb a tree to find my way back as well,, I had my bow though. Was it a big caliber rifle,, I woulda been worried about the kick and loosing my footing....?? :yikes:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think it was a .270, We were not really surprised by the shot, he is/was very capable and earned what he shot


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

bowhunter1670,

Its a Hoyt MT sport from 01-02 era if I had to guess. I had to change bows this year due to loosing vision in my right eye. Now Im shooting a left handed bow I got on ebay, a Mathews LX? I think it is. Im good out to 20 yards so far this year. I was planning a DIY elk hunt in CO this year but I will have to wait till next year. I want to get better at shooting longer yardages before I go.

I got the Blood Brothers DVD hunting marsh bucks and it does have a lot of good information. The pics of one of the bucks he got is got to be one of the biggest bodied bucks I have ever seen in photos. It doesnt even look like a deer its so big. Knowing he got it on public is all the better. This is by far one of the better hunting DVD's I have seen he really goes threw great lengths to explain what they do.

I see a real nice buck (130-160" range) on public land every 3-4 years. Just seeing them is amazing to me. I have missed and screwed up on more than a few of them. I think they are just way smarter than me!  Sooner or later I will get one and it wil be with my new left handed bow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Here is a state land buck that I took during the 2008 firearms season.









Here is my dad with a 2007 state land archery buck of mine. 









This is my state land archer buck from 2004. (second picture same buck and my son's fist deer)

















....and for the meat hunters ... here is another state land rifle buck... 









I have a lot more, but these are all I have electronic copies of. 
<----<<<


----------



## Lunkers Only (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW, nice pic lunkers only!! Last year musta been one heckofa good season to you guys up there!!


----------

